# WSP sale of Fragrances



## Ronda Stika (Sep 27, 2018)

In the new flyer there are a ton of fragrances on sale. Can anyone recommend their favorites? I would like to stock up and I have not used WSP before.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 27, 2018)

Raspberry Lemonade and Fifty Shades are good. I just got vanilla grapefruit and it smells really good oob.  If you check the fragrance reviews on the forum you’ll find others. I don’t use a lot of theirs as I find them pricey.  Unless on sale. Bay Rum is nice too.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 27, 2018)

Santas pipe is wonderful. Loses some of the cherry notes in CP but is still very nice.

Spiced pumpkin 776 is a really nice fall scent. Spicey and sweet without being overbearing or just cinnamon. I don't care for spice scents but this one is great. Its does discolor fairly dark but its worth working with.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 27, 2018)

Nag Champa and Tobacco Leaf & Amber. I do not use many from WSP


----------



## Ronda Stika (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank you all


----------



## amd (Sep 28, 2018)

If the sale is for all FO's... here's my favorites that work well (no acceleration or ricing, but some may discolor due to vanillan content). I have other favorites, but they're tricky for an inexperienced soaper.
Nag Champa
Sea Salt & Driftwood
Cherry Almond
50 Shades (just used for the first time, it's nice!)
Tabac & Leather (also just used for the first time, very sexy scent and played well)
Pink Lemonade
Energy
Apricot Honey

AVOID there "cheapies" - such as Peony and Dream-sicle. The Dream-sicle doesn't stick at all in soap. The Peony is extremely light, I don't expect it to have a long shelf-life in soap. I used both at 1 oz PPO.

I've used WSP almost exclusively up until this year when I started branching out, quickly discovered that they do not have good prices for FO's, even with the $6 shipping.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 28, 2018)

I haven't used it yet, but OOB Frosted Juniper and Birch is really nice. I also like Caribbean Coconut and Blood Orange and Goji. If you like Nag Champa they have a good one that sticks forever.


----------



## Ronda Stika (Sep 28, 2018)

amd said:


> If the sale is for all FO's... here's my favorites that work well (no acceleration or ricing, but some may discolor due to vanillan content). I have other favorites, but they're tricky for an inexperienced soaper.
> Nag Champa
> Sea Salt & Driftwood
> Cherry Almond
> ...


Thank you, I have bought the sale ones to try that were recommended. There is no shipping over $25 now.
I mainly buy from BB and was wondering what site has the best prices?


----------



## amd (Sep 28, 2018)

Ronda Stika said:


> There is no shipping over $25 now.
> I mainly buy from BB and was wondering what site has the best prices?



There's no "shipping" but they do charge $5.95 for handling - which is pretty much the same as saying you're paying for shipping, it's just not as much as a regular shipping charge. 

I've been exploring Nature's Garden and Candle Science. A soapmaking friend recommends Nurture Soaps and SweetCakes.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 28, 2018)

You do pay for shipping because each item has shipping added on, so on large orders you are paying a Lot of shipping plus the handling charge. This is why I do not purchase much from them. Sweetcakes is pretty expensive with fo prices and shipping is high. One fragrance they have that I love and will not purchase would end up costing me $60.00 per lb. I refuse to pay that much for any fragrance, so I buy the soap with this fragrance from a soap vendor at my Holiday market. Hopefully she will be attending the market and have me a few bars. She has been missing the last 3 markets :-(


----------



## dibbles (Sep 28, 2018)

I have had good luck with Fragrance Buddy. I also like Nurture and Sweet Cakes. Sweet Cakes is local for me and I can't pick up, but shipping is reasonable. There are a few FOs I order from there that I really love.


----------



## amd (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks for mentioning that SweetCakes is expensive! I haven't looked at them yet, my soapmaker friend just recommended them to me when she heard I was trying to get away from WSP's evil grasp. [grin] You probably saved me from having a heart attack. Now I'm curious about magical scents that could be $60/lb... does it pick winning lottery numbers too?

My apologies if my sense of humor this afternoon is taken the wrong way... I get a little squirrly on slow Fridays.


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 28, 2018)

I soaped Hot Cocoa last night and it smells simply divine! I've had some good ones and some bad ones from them, but I have and like a fair few. I'll mark which ones I haven't soaped yet with a star.
Euphoria
Hot Cocoa
Mahogany Teakwood*
Night Blooming Jasmine*
Cool Citrus Basil*

I didn't like Fireside, Lemongrass & Mint, and Jasmine as much.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 28, 2018)

@amd Take a look at Sweet Cakes. They aren't always the most expensive. Trying to compare apples to apples here are a couple of random examples. I am using the WSP regular price, not the sale price they have right now, and rounding up or down to the nearest $. Sandalwood - SC 26/lb; WSP 37/lb; BB 32/15 oz (or 34/lb)
Orange Blossom - SC 33/lb; WSP 27/lb; BB 23/lb
Love Spell - SC 26/lb; WSP 37/lb; BB 31/lb
Lily of the Valley - SC 20/lb; WSP 41/lb; BB 24/lb
Lemon Verbena - SC 33/lb; WSP 30/lb; BB 28/lb

I have found the FOs to be of good quality. The Sandalwood and Orange Blossom to me are the best of the same type that I've tried. They are located in the Minneapolis area, so shipping might be a bit better for you too. I think like BCN, they adjust the shipping if it is lower than shows in the cart. I don't order from them very often, but there are some FOs that I think are the best in comparison, and some I haven't found elsewhere.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 28, 2018)

It is the fragrance and by the time they added on shipping for 1 lb it came up to approx $60 to get it to me. I am sorry there are other good fo suppliers. Won't pay that price even for myself and I love the fragrance. Of course I should give them the benefit of the doubt, it could be the flashpoint and they may have been shipping ground. I have not put it in my cart to see how it ships. These darn low flashpoint fo's that have to ship ground get costly
https://tinyurl.com/ydfcpgh9


----------



## Moose Wrangler (Oct 2, 2018)

Oatmeal 'n Honey is my favorite, smells good enough to eat... but I obviously haven't tried. I also like the vanilla oak which is more of a "guys" scent but for some reason it's my go to after a workout. 

The dreamsicle is really good too, amazing how spot on it is to the actual thing. I've only made one batch with it but for me the scent stuck throughout the cure. It's only going on 5 weeks though so no idea if it will fade later. I know amd said it didn't stick for her.


----------



## amd (Oct 2, 2018)

dibbles said:


> @amd They are located in the Minneapolis area, so shipping might be a bit better for you too. I think like BCN, they adjust the shipping if it is lower than shows in the cart. I don't order from them very often, but there are some FOs that I think are the best in comparison, and some I haven't found elsewhere.



Ahhh! That's probably why she uses them - she's based in The Cities, so she can probably arrange a pickup. I'll be looking into them, just nice to know I might get a sticker shock. Hopefully in a good way - I've already had some good shocks looking at the difference between WSP and NG... OMG. I've overpaid for FO's for so many years. I'm embarrassed.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 2, 2018)

amd said:


> Ahhh! That's probably why she uses them - she's based in The Cities, so she can probably arrange a pickup. I'll be looking into them, just nice to know I might get a sticker shock. Hopefully in a good way - I've already had some good shocks looking at the difference between WSP and NG... OMG. I've overpaid for FO's for so many years. I'm embarrassed.


No pick up. I've tried - their insurance doesn't allow it. I need to look further into NG, but honestly when I tried several samples I was really underwhelmed. I read the reviews on the fragrance board here and picked ones that people have had good luck with. So if you find some winners, please share what they are. I do know Cracklin' Birch is strong and will stick, and is very popular. I've had better luck with Fragrance Buddy.


----------



## amd (Oct 2, 2018)

So far I've used Cracklin' Birch (love.it.), and Cherry. The Cherry is really strong and a bit chemically at first, it's about 2 weeks cured and the chemical note is starting to fade. When I use it again, I'm going to use it at .75 oz PPO rather than 1oz, because it is strong! I have Werewolf, Narcissist, and one other that I can't think of off the top of my head to try... and a wishlist of some that I am considering buying. I'll add Fragrance Buddy to my list to check out.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 2, 2018)

I sell the crap out of Perfect Man. Cracklin Birch is second. My husbands favorite. I just got Werewolf and hope to get some made soon. Others that I like and sell well are Mango Sorbet, Sweet Orange Chili Pepper, Indian Sandalwood, Vanilla Champagne (big seller), Passionate Kisses, Lilac (turns beige), Fruity Rings.  Those are the ones off the top of my head.  They all play well except Lilac moves pretty fast.  They all stick. Perfect Man is strong I use .50 ppo or a titch more.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 2, 2018)

dibbles said:


> @amd Take a look at Sweet Cakes. They aren't always the most expensive. Trying to compare apples to apples here are a couple of random examples. I am using the WSP regular price, not the sale price they have right now, and rounding up or down to the nearest $. Sandalwood - SC 26/lb; WSP 37/lb; BB 32/15 oz (or 34/lb)
> Orange Blossom - SC 33/lb; WSP 27/lb; BB 23/lb
> Love Spell - SC 26/lb; WSP 37/lb; BB 31/lb
> Lily of the Valley - SC 20/lb; WSP 41/lb; BB 24/lb
> ...


Remember WSP prices reflect built in shipping costs, but now there is also the added 5.95 handling fee so that is added shipping cost


----------



## dibbles (Oct 2, 2018)

I understand that. It was just a quick comparison.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 3, 2018)

Ronda,  I really like avobath. And on your way out, if available grab a mystery bag!  (if they are available)


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 5, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> Santas pipe is wonderful. Loses some of the cherry notes in CP but is still very nice.
> 
> Spiced pumpkin 776 is a really nice fall scent. Spicey and sweet without being overbearing or just cinnamon. I don't care for spice scents but this one is great. Its does discolor fairly dark but its worth working with.


Are you Santa's Pipe is good. I just received my bottle and I am certainly not liking it out of the bottle. That stuff is strong and I normally like strong. Kinda glad I only ordered 8 oz


----------



## I_like_melts (Oct 5, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Are you Santa's Pipe is good. I just received my bottle and I am certainly not liking it out of the bottle. That stuff is strong and I normally like strong. Kinda glad I only ordered 8 oz



Santa's Pipe is nice. It was one of my best sellers - I just stopped making it for the time being.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 5, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Are you Santa's Pipe is good. I just received my bottle and I am certainly not liking it out of the bottle. That stuff is strong and I normally like strong. Kinda glad I only ordered 8 oz



It is a very strong scent oob but I really like it. It does mellow in soap, hopefully it will be more to your liking then.
Everyone seems to really like it. My mom puts it in lotion and uses it in the car.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 5, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> It is a very strong scent oob but I really like it. It does mellow in soap, hopefully it will be more to your liking then.
> Everyone seems to really like it. My mom puts it in lotion and uses it in the car.


I am going to try it. Does it discolor and /or accelerate


----------



## madison (Oct 6, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I am going to try it. Does it discolor and /or accelerate


I will be waiting for your update, I am thinking to try it in soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 6, 2018)

I really liked Santa’s Pipe bit unfortunately it didn’t sell for me.  I kept a piece on my desk for a long time as it made me think of my grandpa.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 6, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I am going to try it. Does it discolor and /or accelerate



Slight discolor, no accelaration.


----------

